# Clockwork sends me to blank screen



## h0mewreck3r (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello to all,

I had been running Rubix 1.9.5 for some time and decided it was time for a change. I SBF'd to GB stock and rooted with the D3 root that was released just recently. I wanted to update my radio to the new .13 and needed clockwork to do it. I downloaded and installed fine but when I reboot into clockwork, it just takes me to a blank screen. I have to do a battery pull to reboot but it does reboot fine into the phone.

Any suggestions?

DX 
.602 system
.07 radio
2.6.32.9 kernel

Thanks.

UPDATE: Found a post to try to disable USB Debugging... That got me into CWR but not having that on impacts other things... must be a CWR/GB issue.


----------



## aggie12 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a blank screen in CWM once and pressed the power button and the menu was there again. Dunno if that would solve your problems though.


----------



## h0mewreck3r (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying.. I tried:
power only
power with up volume
power with down volume
volume up/down together

Nothing worked. Please see the update that I posted to the OT.


----------

